# Seagulls Steal Food From Stores - LOL



## win231 (Nov 15, 2022)

https://www.youtube.com/shorts/CqwiP8yiVcY


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2022)

I didn't click on the link but it's been happening here for a long time in the stores right near the coasts... this is a result of people feeding seagulls.. they've become scavengers.. and actually draw blood from some people when they snatch food right out of their hands


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 15, 2022)

Funny video.

Seagulls are not much more than flying rats...


----------



## win231 (Nov 15, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I didn't click on the link but it's been happening here for a long time in the stores right near the coasts... this is a result of people feeding seagulls.. they've become scavengers.. and actually draw blood from some people when they snatch food right out of their hands


I have hand-fed seagulls & their beaks are sharp & hard on skin.  They don't gently take food out of hands like squirrels; they grab it violently with a downward "stabbing" motion.
I've never been injured, but I can see how a woman's more-delicate skin would be hurt.  Same with Swans & Geese I've hand fed; very strong beaks with tiny teeth.


----------



## win231 (Nov 15, 2022)

Here's a Pelican waiting in line at a fish store:  (it wouldn't copy & paste earlier)


----------



## win231 (Nov 15, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Funny video.
> 
> Seagulls are not much more than flying rats...


I thought bats were flying rats.


----------

